
Lots of People Are Losing Distance Vision, and No One Knows Why - katiey
http://www.wired.com/2016/02/silent-epidemic-myopia/
======
dzdt
Last year a high profile article in Nature suggested the reason is simply that
kids don't spend much time outdoors in bright sunlight anymore. The eye's
mechanism for growing to a good focus needs that time in bright light to
trigger the adjustment. [http://www.nature.com/news/the-myopia-
boom-1.17120](http://www.nature.com/news/the-myopia-boom-1.17120)

------
orf
> ...when they were sewing one eye shut in newborn monkeys to study the
> development of the brain’s visual system. It certainly did mess up their
> brains...

That's barbaric.

